# [SOLVED] AMD Testing use only Unsupported hardware

## mhex

I recompiled

kernel 3.1.10-r1 

with the only new setting CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=Yes

then emerged

ati-drivers 12.4

again.

Now i have a watermark in the right bottom of the screen showing this message.

What to do and why is this suddenly?

Thanks in advanceLast edited by mhex on Thu Jun 14, 2012 6:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

what graphics hardware are you using?

Very strange indeed...

----------

## mhex

Sorry i forgot

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV620 [Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series]

Maybe it's relevant, an emerge update installed 12.6_beta driver because it was unmasked

in package.keywords. However, i switched back to 12.4 without rebooting so 12.6_beta was never loaded.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *mhex wrote:*   

> Sorry i forgot
> 
> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV620 [Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series]
> 
> Maybe it's relevant, an emerge update installed 12.6_beta driver because it was unmasked
> ...

 

if I'm not mistaken ati proprietary driver dropped support to <HD5000 cards in that version, findout what is the highest version that supports you card or switch to the open source driver.

----------

## mhex

[quote="DaggyStyle"] *mhex wrote:*   

> Sorry i forgot
> 
> if I'm not mistaken ati proprietary driver dropped support to <HD5000 cards in that version, findout what is the highest version that supports you card or switch to the open source driver.

 

Right, that's why i uninstalled it and installed 12.4 again.

Now it looks like this:

12.4 installed -> watermark

Installed 12.2 -> watermark disappears

Installed 12.4 again -> watermark still gone

Maybe the 12.6_beta installation left over some config files(?) that let the 12.4 driver think about a 'unsupported' hardware and the 12.2 install removed it.

Problem solved for now

----------

## ecko

This probably happens everytime the stable version in portage is an ATI beta. It happens again now with stable  ati-drivers-12.11_beta. But since x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.10, one can do USE="disable-watermark" to solve the problem.

----------

## msst

BTW: I currently also have that problem and that use-flag uses a dirty binary patch and is broken currently - it reproducibly lets the driver coredump.

in use are ati-drivers-12.11_beta, xf86-video-ati-7.0, mesa-9.0

Are there any other ways to get that stupid blend-in grafic vanish?

----------

## step

 *mas- wrote:*   

> BTW: I currently also have that problem and that use-flag uses a dirty binary patch and is broken currently - it reproducibly lets the driver coredump.
> 
> in use are ati-drivers-12.11_beta, xf86-video-ati-7.0, mesa-9.0
> 
> Are there any other ways to get that stupid blend-in grafic vanish?

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ eix ati-drivers
> 
> [D] x11-drivers/ati-drivers
> ...

 

Did you try adding 'disable-watermark' to your  /etc/portage/package.use/package.use 

```

x11-drivers/ati-drivers disable-watermark
```

----------

## monsm

 :Very Happy: 

Thanks for this, Step.

It still is like this in 12.11_beta11.  Guess it is a permanent "feature". Unnecessary, but not surprising that AMD want to emphasise the beta status with this as a disclaimer.

Also, I keep misreading the eix output. It said -disable-watermark in blue text and for a minute I thought that meant it was disabled.

Of course it comes out red if the use flag is active.  So fixed with the addition to package.use.

Mons

----------

